# Steam Wand O Ring Size?



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've just received my Classic back from Saeco after it being in repair for a week.

It went in for two reasons - leaking from the main housing as detailed here, and also the steam wand always leaked from the tip even when the control valve was fully shut.

I went to use it this morning, and sure enough the main leak seems to have been rectified (replaced pump), but now the steam wand leaks like mad around the retaining nut. I removed the nut to find the O ring was completely shredded. Very frustrating - particularly as the job sheet tells me they tested and filmed it working perfectly!

In any case, I really don't want the hassle of going back to Saeco for the O ring to be replaced. I was going to measure it myself today but I've gone and left it at home and i'm not back for a couple of days. Does anyone happen to know what size O ring is needed for the steam wand?

Many Thanks


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Send gaggiamanualservice a pm and I'm sure he'll advise.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Or just wrap a small length of Teflon tape round the thread to form a "washer".


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

I've had this problem before when I swapped out the steam wands. The o-ring is part 41 on the Gaggia Classic parts diagram and converting the Italian o-ring size 2025 to British it is BS010: 6.07mm internal diameter x 1.78mm cross-section.

Be careful when sliding the o-ring in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

VTG said:


> I've had this problem before when I swapped out the steam wands. The o-ring is part 41 on the Gaggia Classic parts diagram and converting the Italian o-ring size 2025 to British it is BS010: 6.07mm internal diameter x 1.78mm cross-section.
> 
> Be careful when sliding the o-ring in.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Brilliant - thanks very much!


----------

